# New paper mache addict in the making



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Hey all,

I thought I'd share my first paper mache prop. Jack! (Let's hear it for original and inventive names!)

Well, I at least consider it my first because it's the first time I've added the element of paper mache clay. As far as I'm concerned, it's a whole different world.










Huge thanks to Scott Stoll at Stolloween.com for such detailed and helpful tutorials. I can't wait to get going on something else.

Dave


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see that Stolloween influence

Well done, and welcome to the Papier Mache Fan Club:jol:


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

well done! really nice.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the expression! its a psycho-pumpkin! LOL :lolkin:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

looks great. 
I look forward to seeing you next creation.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

He looks... very alert!

Cool!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice!

With that cleft chin, you should have named him Spartacus. He has that same manly chin and steely eyed stare. See the resemblance in the picture below?


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Ha! That's an awesome idea Jaybo! Thanks for noticing the cleft. Totally see the comparison. My kids know him as Jack, but maybe his last name is now Spartacus. 

Jack Spartacus, I like the sound of that.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome pumpkin...and awesome cleft


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the world of paper mâché, now that your hooked life is going to be just a little different!! You'll start noticing all the little details that you kind of missed before!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Awesome pumpkin...and awesome cleft


Thanks Scott, what an honor to be complimented by The Man himself! I love your website. I'm hooked for life on paper mache because of you. Thanks again!

And you're right, Howlin... I'm already starting to see things differently. In terms of paper mache possibilities. 

Thanks to all for the kind comments. Haunt on!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks awesome. Can't beat the paper mache.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work! Great paint-job as well.


----------



## robalex32 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great job!!!Where can I get the tutorial?:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It looks fantastic.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, you do Stolloween proud.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

robalex32 said:


> Great job!!!Where can I get the tutorial?:jol:


Head to www.stolloween.com. The tutorials are on the right, I used pumpkins v2.0 for this one.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job ... but watch out, they WILL multiply and end up EVERYWHERE in your home!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I totally freakin love it Spooky Dave! I could use a piece like that. Nice work!


----------

